#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Agartala btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
NIT Agartala* *Year of Establishment:* 1965.

*NIT Agartala* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Agartala* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Agartala* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
                                                        28821

*OPPH*
692175

*OB*
35177

*OBPH*
368109

*SC*
                                                        651981

*SCPH*
690263

*ST*
706542

*STPH*
NA





*NIT Agartala* *Branches In Engineering:*
 Chemical Engineering Civil Engineering Civil and Transportation Engineering Computer Science and Engineering Electrical Engineering Electronics And Communication Engineering Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering Mechanical Engineering Production Engineering
*NIT Agartala* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:
*
*Sl. No.*
*Item*
*Total fees in (Rs)*
*Fees to be deposited at the time of Admission*
*Fees to be deposited at the time of  Registration of 2nd Sem. class*

1
Admission fee (one time)
1000.00
1000.00


2
Tuition fee (per annum)
35,000.00
17,500.00
17,500.00

3
All other fees (per annum).
2000.00
1000.00
1000.00

4
Institution Development fees  (One time)
10000.00
5000.00
5000.00

5
Students activity (per annum)
2000.00
 1000.00
 1000.00

6
Medical Insurance & OPD facility fees(per annum)
1200.00
1200.00
    0

7
Caution money (Refundable)
5000.00
5000.00
    0


*  TOTAL*
*56,200.00*
*31,700.00*
*24,500.00*



*
NIT Agartala Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 16,000/- Per Year.

*NIT Agartala Engineering Placements 2012:*
*S.no*
*Company Name*
*Offers Made*
*Salary Details in lakhs Per Annum* 

1
CTS
119
3.1

2
IOCL
5
8.1

3
TCS
RA
3.25

4
HCL
10
3.15

5
ITDC
2
3.3

6
VOLTUS
2
3.1

7
RANCORE
4
3.5

8
Ambuja Cement
4
3.25

9
CAPGIMINI
8
3.15

10
ITC LTD
2
4

11
TATA MOTORS
5
4.75 To 5.99

12
TATA AUTOCOM
7
3.6

13
STONE INDIA
3
3.6

14
SAMSUNG
1
4.75

15
L&T ECC
7
3.25

16
JSPL**
1
4.5

17
INDIAN ARMY
40
NA

18
TIL
1
4.5

19
PUNJ Liyod
4
4.5

20
Manav Rachna University
6
3.00 To 3.60

21
OTPC
2
3.25

22
DENSO
4
4.25

23
ERA
3
3.25

24
L&T ROMBOLL **
RA
3.6

25
ALSTOM **
RA
4.25

26
MARUTI
3
4.25

27
SIEMENS
1
4.25

28
HAWAI TECH
2
4.25

29
CTC

4.75




*NIT Agartala Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* The National Institute of Technology Agartala is one of the 20 (twenty) National Level Technical Institutes setup by the Govt. of India. The Institute’s mission is“To help to improve the economic development of the country particularly the North-East states and also the public systems, through pursuit of excellence in technical education, research, consultancy and training”.


*Central library:*
8 to 8 Lending Service.Well-Facilitated Reading Room.Back-Volume Section.Indexing and Reference Section.Stock room with more than 34,000 books & 200 Journals.Hi-speed Copying facility along with Scanning facilities.
*NIT Agartala Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
 The Institute has both Boys’ hostel and Girls’ hostel facilities. Presently there are six Boys’ hostel and two Girls’ hostel. In forthcoming, years more hostels will be available in the campus itself for which master planning is going on. Students interested for staying in the hostel have to fill up a prescribed form for admission to the hostel and have to deposit the necessary fees as decided by the concerned authorities.

*NIT Agartala Address:* National Institute of Technology, Agartala Jirania Tripura-799055 INDIA.

*NIT Agartala Campus Virtual Tour:
*







  Similar Threads: NIT Agartala btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus, facilities NIT Agartala btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Agartala btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities ISM Dhanbad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

